# Property Tax



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What's everyone's property tax like? I have a mortgage payment of approx $1000, and $350 of it every month is just to pay property taxes (I bought a brand new house last June).

My parents moved here from Louisiana last year and couldn't believe it. They paid approx $300 a year where they were at. They also got a $75,000 exemption in that state - standard. We only get a $15k homestead exemption in Texas.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> What's everyone's property tax like? I have a mortgage payment of approx $1000, and $350 of it every month is just to pay property taxes (I bought a brand new house last June).
> 
> My parents moved here from Louisiana last year and couldn't believe it. They paid approx $300 a year where they were at. They also got a $75,000 exemption in that state - standard. We only get a $15k homestead exemption in Texas.


Wow, 350 a month 

I pay 739.00 a year and think that's to high...


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*taxes*

Welcome to Texas


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Not knowing the size of your houses or property it's hard to say if the numbers are relative. The wife and I have more house than we need, just around 5K square ft. we pay about $2,200 per year. Colorado isn't so cheap any more..


W


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

1650 sq feet, 3 bedroom, 2 bath - built last summer


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The original part of my house was built around 1880. My well was drilled in 1900. My zoning is agricultural and our taxes are a little over $600.00 per year...
Think you own your property? Don't pay your taxes and see how long it takes for the Gov. to kick you off!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

when I lived in ther burbs outside New York City I paid $9000 a year in Real Property tax.
Moved to Florida and I pay less than 1/3 of that and my annual rise in tax is limited by a Homestead Exemption. And no income tax.

And my Fla. house is bigger than my NY house was.

AFS


----------

